
Show HN: A Firefox Extension “Quick Update Checker for Hacker News” - jprissi
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/quick-hacker-news/
======
jprissi
I guess that's not as interesting or as impressive as others Show HN but this
is my modest contribution to a problem that I think I'm probably not the only
one to face. Opening a new tab to check HN a dozen times a day can be painful
so here is an alternative.

~~~
brudgers
I do most of my HN tuning in GreaseMonkey. Then again, that's not an ideal way
to share it.

